
Algorithms and Data Structures by N. Wirth [pdf] - aycangulez
http://www-old.oberon.ethz.ch/WirthPubl/AD.pdf
======
sb
This is one of the best books regarding algorithms. Its brevity and clarity
makes for an enjoyable read, as are the implementations in Pascal/Oberon.
Probably its only downside is the lacking treatment of graphs, but IMHO this
is only a downside, because it would certainly be interesting to see how
Niklaus Wirth would have explained this topic.

I have recommended it on HN at least once before, and I find it fills nicely
into the "algorithm canon" of AHU and CLR. Whenever I have time to ponder or
want to know something in depth, I consult one of these books in that order
(i.e., AD->AHU->CLR).

~~~
sudhirc
"AHU --> CLR" Would you mind expanding these abbreviations?

~~~
jefffoster
They are both algorithm books and the initials are the last names of the
authors.

AHU is "The Design and Analysis of Computer Algorithms" by Aho, Hopcroft and
Ullman.

CLR is "Introduction to Algorithms" by Cormen, Leiserson and Rivest

~~~
kingkilr
CLR has been "replaced" by CLRS (added an author, can't recall his/her name).

~~~
shawnmorel
Clifford Stein <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifford_Stein>

------
silentbicycle
His _Compiler Construction_ book (<http://www-
old.oberon.ethz.ch/WirthPubl/CBEAll.pdf>) is a good "keep it simple, hit the
ground running" intro to recursive-descent parsing, compilers, virtual
machines, etc., as well.

~~~
ronnier
Is this a book you'd recommend for somebody wanting to learn compilers and
parsers? I did my masters in computer science but focused on the machine
learning, AI, and data mining side of things. I feel that I'm lacking a lot
from never taking a compliers class and would like to make up for that with a
good book. (I did study automata theory).

~~~
silentbicycle
Yes, among others. Briefly: Read that, then Appel's _Modern Compiler
Implementation in ML_, then chase whatever interests you in the bibliography
and on citeseer.

See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1822515> (first)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1820858> (parsing)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1608752> (good thread)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1642345> (another good thread)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=835020> (lots of good resounces!)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=704957> (yet another good thread)

That should keep you busy for a while. :)

~~~
ronnier
Thanks for taking the time to compile this list for me.

------
klochner
stackoverflow thread on best books for algorithms:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/302270/what-is-the-
best-b...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/302270/what-is-the-best-book-
for-learning-about-algorithms)

similar thread asking about data structures:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/366317/good-data-
structur...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/366317/good-data-structures-
text-book)

------
angrycoder
More information on the author, the designer of Pascal, Niklaus Wirth.

[http://www.simple-talk.com/opinion/geek-of-the-
week/niklaus-...](http://www.simple-talk.com/opinion/geek-of-the-week/niklaus-
wirth-geek-of-the-week/)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niklaus_Wirth>

------
agazso
Scribd link does not work. I think this is the result the recent Facebook
Connect integration...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Don't click on the scribd link, click on the original.

I think it's iniquitous that people here on HN, in all good faith, provide
links to PDFs, and then scribd purloins the content. The original authors may
never know that another site is providing their content without their
permission. The result is that although scribd claim to honor take-down
requests, such requests rarely materialise, even if the content originators
would prefer it not to be there.

This is one aspect of HN that genuinely makes me feel grubby.

~~~
albertcardona
With Google Chrome and other browsers reading PDFs directly inside the
browser, there isn't much point for scribd as an embedded reader.

------
halfADDer
sorry, but this seems way too dated. CLRS is much better. this book doesn't
even have red-black trees, which are pretty much the "gold-standard" data
structure used for almost every high performance backing store. nice that it's
free and there's some good knowledge in there, but CLRS is "the bible" IMO.

